# iskeä luurin kiinni



## akana

This, I think, means to hang up the phone on somebody. It sounds, however, rather impassioned. Is there another more neutral way of saying "He hung up on me?" If it was accidental, for example? 

Kiitos!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

You need "luuri" with the infinitive "iskeä". "Luurin" is correct in affirmative and interrogative clauses:

_Hän iski luurin kiinni.
Iskikö hän luurin kiinni?

_But:_ Hän ei iskenyt luuri*a* kiinni.

_Would you say _He hung up on me_ in English if it was accidental? If it was accidental, in Finnish I would say _Yhteys katkesi jostakin syystä_. I wouldn't use "he" at all because he didn't initiate what happened, at least not on purpose.


----------



## akana

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Would you say _He hung up on me_ in English if it was accidental? If it was accidental, in Finnish I would say _Yhteys katkesi jostakin syystä_. I wouldn't use "he" at all because he didn't initiate what happened, at least not on purpose.



Yes, for example:
"Sorry, I accidentally hung up on you. The buttons on this phone stick out too much."

Another example of the neutral expression that I'm looking for (if one exists):
[talking on the phone] "What's that noise? Oh...sounds like the other extension is off the hook. Hang on a sec while I go hang up the phone."

Would I simply use_ iskeä luuri kiinni_?


----------



## kirahvi

akana said:


> Yes, for example:
> "Sorry, I accidentally hung up on you. The buttons on this phone stick out too much."



Anteeksi, puhelu katkesi vahingossa. Tässä puhelimessa on liian ulkonevat näppäimet.
Sori, meni vahingossa poikki. Tän puhelimen nappulat törröttää liikaa.



> Another example of the neutral expression that I'm looking for (if one exists):
> [talking on the phone] "What's that noise? Oh...sounds like the other extension is off the hook. Hang on a sec while I go hang up the phone."
> 
> Would I simply use_ iskeä luuri kiinni_?



Mikä tuo ääni on? Kuulostaa siltä, että toinen luuri ei ole paikoillaan. Odota hetki, niin käyn laittamassa sen takaisin paikoilleen.
Mikä tuo ääni on? Kuulostaa siltä, et toinen luuri on huonosti. Oota vähän, niin mä käyn laittamassa sen takas paikoilleen.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

You can say: 
_Anteeksi, *suljin* puhelimen *vahingossa*. Tässä puhelimessa  on liian korkeat painikkeet.

Kuuluu jotakin ääntä. Ai jaa / Oho / Kappas vaan, toinen puhelin on auki. Odota hetki, käyn *sulkemassa* sen._
_Sulkea puhelin_ is a neutral expression.


----------

